# African American from the USA



## LivingInAsia

I am single black male ( african american or whatever you want to call me...dont care) visiting Thailand....particulary bangkok and phuket for two weeks...

What do i need to know? does and don'ts Thanks


----------



## Song_Si

Hi
Enjoy your holiday
Can't help with Bangkok - I avoid the place, airport transit and I'm out of there
We lived Phuket about a year till 2010, I'd holidayed there previously, depends where/when you go to places, note from local newspapers as with many nightspots often the crimes occur eg 3am; we never encountered any trouble - but were never in bar areas at 3am. Alcohol, foreigners perceived as being rich, and Phuket does seem to be a magnet for some less-desirable people (include westerners in that description)
Simple things, beware any gifts/deals you may be offered, ensure valuables kept in a room safe (though there have been instances this year of room safes being cleaned out), flashing wads of cash about not the best idea - just carry what you need. Can be awkward being a solo traveler eg when swimming at beach - no one to look after your belongings on the beach.
And one that has stuck with me, advice from a friend with a long-established bar/restaurant there - any mention of drugs - run. Whether gifted or bought, or even in the company of someone with them, could just as easily be a set-up.

Local online news may give you some help in planning your visit, events etc

_Phuket_
phuketwan http://phuketwan.com/
Phuket Gazette http://www.phuketgazette.net/
Phuketnews http://www.thephuketnews.com/

Taxis/tuk-tuks have a bad rep on Phuket. If you must use them agree on price before you get in.

What are your interests? Lots to see/do daytime that involves little expense.


----------



## stednick

LivingInAsia said:


> I am single black male ( african american or whatever you want to call me...dont care) visiting Thailand....particulary bangkok and phuket for two weeks...
> 
> What do i need to know? does and don'ts Thanks


In my experience, (single white American who worked in Bangkok a few years) you will be treated the same as any other tourist, Thai's are color-blind when it comes to tourists, they only see purple and blue/brown, the colors of their currency.

As far as does and don'ts, 

Do dress nice, be respectful and polite. Hold yourself to a high standard, and you will be treated accordingly. 

Don't fall for a Thai bar girl or any one of the many, many sob stories about how hard their lot in life is.

You're also not going to be able to purchase several thousands of dollars of raw gemstones for a couple of hundred bucks. And don't ride the jet ski's. 

Be aware, be careful and don't flash money. Enjoy all that Thailand has to offer.


----------



## LivingInAsia

Thanks All, i plan to be in phuket for two weeks for drinking, eating and visiting some of the local hot spots....that of c ourse will be doing the night. during the day i want to visit some nice beaches and do some typical tourist attractions. any recommendations on the hot spots?

i will be there during the water festival period so i am super excited about that.


----------



## stednick

LivingInAsia said:


> Thanks All, i plan to be in phuket for two weeks for drinking, eating and visiting some of the local hot spots....that of c ourse will be doing the night. during the day i want to visit some nice beaches and do some typical tourist attractions. any recommendations on the hot spots?
> 
> i will be there during the water festival period so i am super excited about that.


Songkran precautions:

Passport - keep locked in hotel safe. Keep a copy of your front page, entry stamp page and departure card in a plastic bag and on your person. Empty your wallet of paper. Keep your wallet on you in a safe place and in a plastic bag.

During Songkran you will get wet - actually "soaked and drenched" are appropriate adjectives. There will not be one dry square millimeter on you. You will also be thoroughly "pasted" the Thai's will cover your face with rice paste. (Beware of pickpockets). 

All in all Songkran is an unbelievable festival - it has to be experienced as it cannot be explained. 

Spoilers are the idiots who throw "iced" water on you. Shocks the hell out of you, a childish interruption of a good time. Traffic - again, can't be described, only experienced. You're not going anywhere in a timely fashion. 

To really join in the fun you need to arm yourself with a supersoaker or two. You might want to wear eye goggles for protection. The hospitals treat a very large number of patients for eye infections from the Songkran festival. Some are rather serious and permanent blindness has been reported. Don't let this deter your fun.

I also advise you use copious quantities of a high number *waterproof* sunblock to protect you from the tropical sun. Nothing like a bad case of sunburn to put a damper on your fun.

Enjoy all that Thailand has to offer. Songkran is arguably the best that Thailand has to offer.

Be cautious and let common sense be your guide to a very good time. 

As far as beaches - never found a bad one. Typical tourist attractions, any guide book will do. Bangkok traffic will limit your attractions to one a day unless they are next to each other. Doubly true during the Songkran festivities.


----------



## LivingInAsia

Thanks so much stednick for the excellent tips, i cant wait to join the fun.


----------



## SomeOldGuy

Hi,

Welcome to Thailand, and enjoy your visit!

Re Songkran, try not to get any water in your mouth, and if you do, spit it out immediately. A friend got pretty sick in Phuket from a big mouthful of water. 

Otherwise, just keep your wits about you and don't leave your brain at the airport. Don't rent a jet ski. If you have any street smarts, trust your instincts. Scams and such are just like they are at home.

I'm not black, but had a black American friend in Phuket a few years ago and he never mentioned any problems related to his color. He was studying Thai boxing and I was studying diving and we both had a great time.

If you're in the nightlife areas in Bangkok, you might, and I have to stress might, have some minor problems. There are some Nigerian drug dealers, scammers, etc. in the Nana area, so if you are mistakenly identified as one of them, some people may not like you. (Disclaimer: this info is three years old - I haven't been to Nana in ages.) That said, I spent a night out with two black Americans in Nana several years ago, and again, there were no problems at all. I asked, and they told me they hadn't had any problems during their vacation.

In my experience most color consciousness among Thais is about Thais, not about us. If you and I were out on the town, the Thais around us might call you the black farang and me the white farang, but we'd both be farang (foreigners) and that would be the important part. The color would just be an easy identifier. Same as if I were out with a younger friend - he'd be the young farang, and I'd be the old farang - or the bald farang!

Have a great time and let us know how it goes.


----------



## LivingInAsia

Thanks All for the great advice. Growing up in Los Angeles i am well aware of the scams out there (plus now the ones about thailand that i've read online) and live by trusting know one but myself. i am so excited about my trip to phuket and cant wait to hang out and enjoy what phuket has to offer me.


----------



## carl_spencer

Welcome to los! Looks like you will be landing right in the middle of Songkrant, good choice! You will thoroughly enjoy yourself. Be sure to keep your personal belongings in a plastic bag when you are out getting soaked, and be wary of the tuk tuk/taxi drivers in Phuket


----------



## LivingInAsia

i am so excited to be travelling to the LOS. I am a little sad because of them banning alcohol on and around bangla road on april 12th....what is all that about? I guess i better get really really drunk on the 11th...ha ha

Again, thanks for all the advice.


----------



## TheNativeSon

Bangkok, Ok if you like big cities, but Pattaya is much better and the beach. Phuket, will leave you empty and lonely.

There is a book entitled "Money Number One" (3rd. Edition) by Aloysius Bartholemew Thistlewaite - ISBN-978-0-9756950-6-1. Get it @ $15.00, READ it and believe it.


----------



## joseph44

By now you may have noticed that you are classified as a "farang dam" (black foreigner). 
Absolutely popular in Thailand especially when they find out that you're from the USA. 
Don't ask me why? It's just what I picked up over the years I've been here.


----------



## Ricky23B

Dude I'm in the same boat as you 24black male looking forward to moving to Thailand in the next few months. Let me know the ropes around the country on August or something like that I will attempt to move their for a year. If I can get a job transfer or teaching english. Help and let know what I need to do.

Ri k


----------



## cnx_bruce

I came across this post some time ago and thought it might be of interest:
Black in Thailand by Aztec132001 - Bangkok Diaries


----------



## joseph44

Unfortunately, Aztek's contribution is a one-case description.
Same could have happened to another skin-colored person. 

The Afro-Americans I know and knew were all very popular and especially the Americans I know though our TEFL institute in the past were all very successful in finding and keeping their teaching-jobs. 

Afro Americans are always surrounded by women in the well known seedy areas of Pattaya. 

All has to do how you present yourself and in what way you show confidence.


----------



## TheNativeSon

Understand this reality about Asians, in general. They ARE skin-color (*****) phobic. Despite what most white-males are led to (Disney World) believe about Asia, Thailand is absolutely the best country in Asia, for a black man. 

White men (in their dreamworld) will tell you that Thai people are shy. Trust me, they are NOT shy! They are, however, by culture, superficially POLITE, and are generally well-behaved in civil conduct. However, these so-called "uneducated" and shy Thai women have more sophisticated ways to "con" your money from your pocket, than ANYTHING you've experienced in the U.S. Make no mistake about it, they are NOT shy, nor are they stupid.

The frequent suicide statistics of educated old white men, who are "conned" by young. uneducated Thai girls (young enough to be their GRAND-daughters), is documented fact. 

And, don't come to Thailand looking to get an ethnic Chinese (white)woman. It ain't gonna happen. White skin in Asia is akin to godhead, and the people of Thailand are no exception to that rule. Just look for a beautiful, nice brown-skinned Thai lady, and avoid any future disappointments or embarrassments. 

For example, the majority of Thai people are brown-skinned, yet the mass media of Thailand portrays Thai people( to the world at large) as being "white (Chinese) people".

I'm am not being negative, just factual. I have a great retirement life here in Thailand, but that "lifestyle" is rooted in reality, not fantasy. As a black man in Asia, your reality is TOTALLY different, than that of ANY white man.

The ONLY thing you have in common with the majority of white American expats, is the U.S. passport. Be polite and friendly, but please DO NOT allow yourself to become familiar with any new white American acquaintances. You can either heed this advice, or prepare yourself to be taught a real lesson,....... my young brother.

Maybe I'll see you @ The TOP's mall in Pattaya, some Wednesday or Friday afternoon, between 13:00-15:00. 

Good luck, and don't forget to read that book "Money, No.1" by Aloysius Bartholemew Thistlewaite - 3rd. Edition.

Keep the Faith,


----------



## Ricky23B

@NativeSon-thanks for the reality, I couldn't find a better perception than yours. I appreciate it. Looking forward to my travel in the near future. For this grandiose country aka the U.S.A have little means to me anymore!


----------



## TheNativeSon

Excuse me, sir. Aztec's contribution is definitely NOT a one-case description.
Asians are definitely "*****-phobic", even among themselves. It's engrained within their 3-5,000 years of cultural developMENTAL history. Anyone NOT recognizing this "Thai television" fact, is living in a fantasy world of Thailand.

Compared with continental Africans, African-Americans enjoy a a certain leveraged social position in Thailand, by virtue of the the fact that they are U.S. citizens, "after' the fact that they primarily seen (initially) as "falang-dam".


----------



## TheNativeSon

Ricky23B said:


> @NativeSon-thanks for the reality, I couldn't find a better perception than yours. I appreciate it. Looking forward to my travel in the near future. For this grandiose country aka the U.S.A have little means to me anymore!


I know, my brother. I Know and I feel you. Be cautious though about what you write re: the U.S.A. The NSA (National Security Agency) is monitoring this website. They are paranoid enough to begin with. Please, do not attract their attention, by making any statements that can be really misconstrued as "un-American" statements. 

Just keep the faith, and keep it light, OK?


----------



## Ricky23B

@NativeSon 

10-4 lol So un-patriotic of me, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TheNativeSon

Ricky23B said:


> @NativeSon-thanks for the reality, I couldn't find a better perception than yours. I appreciate it. Looking forward to my travel in the near future. For this grandiose country aka the U.S.A have little means to me anymore!


Ricky,

Here is the straight scoop () by another your brother
Here it is:

I am African American and I just want to write about my experiences here in Thailand just to vent some of my many frustrations here. I guess I should tell you a little bit about myself first I am 26 years old university graduate from the Midwest, I first came to Asia as a Teenager the first country I went to was Japan and I loved it I had a lot of fun I found the people to be very friendly and helpful it was a good cultural exchange and I have many treasured memories from my experiences in Japan. I guess what brought me to Thailand is just seeing what else is out here and I don’t regret coming but I do have daily struggles with living here.

My first big hardship I had to overcome was securing work to be completely honest Thai people will not hire blacks it does happen from time to time but you have to knock on a lot of doors and I remember some days it was so depressing cause I felt like I was knocking forever. I can remember so many times calling schools and they would be so excited to hear my interest in the position I was always very confident talking over the phone but as soon as they would see me… If you are not white and you want to work in Thailand let me give you a tip look for white employers I was lucky and found another American who was running a English school here and he hired me and that’s how I was able to secure work.

Another one of my day to day problems is just self-esteem issues, back home I was a power lifter and a fighter so I have always been into taking good care of my body I don’t think I am handsome but I try but here I feel so ugly… I know it sounds kind of gay and kind of lame for me to say that but men do care how they look and every man wants to look their best, I live in Thailand now and when in Rome do as the Romes do. Sometimes I find myself asking myself if I should be using skin whiteners maybe that would make them value me more as a human being maybe that would make them see me as man. I can remember times walking around in the mall and I can over hear the Thai people talking about me they would say “what’s wrong with his hair”, “he’s so big”, and of course my favorite “I scared”… I hear comments like these often but what makes it all kinda funny is that I’m just as “dark” as one of them for being black my skin is light because my mother is Native American.

I have had good experiences with Thai people but even the good times aren’t all that good. I don’t have many opportunities to meet people when I have its usually at the gym I like to work out and I met a close friend their so for me the gym is always a good place for positive social interactions. I remember I met a guy at the gym, Thai guy real nice he’s in good shape and I don’t know how we got to talking but one day we did I remember we talked for like a hour about bodybuilding. I bumped into him again a couple of days later and this time we got to talking about movies and entertainment and this time we talked even longer then the last time… I didn’t see him for awhile after that but the next time we started talking are conversation was a lot more personal he started talking to me about his family and education and things of that nature and as usual we talked for a long time, I had so much fun talking to him I asked him for his number I figured we could go out and grab a bear and talk more about such things and he said no… We still talk and its always a pleasure he’s a very smart and insightful man but my relationship with him and all other Thai people are departmentalized meaning he only wants to be friends with me at the gym he would never want to spend any real time with me outside of that and that’s the way things are with every Thai guy I know…

Now on to the fun stuff and I’m sure this is what most of you want to hear. How often do I get laid? How often do I go out on dates? Do I have a girlfriend? Well I haven’t had sex in over a year and that’s putting it nicely and I haven’t been out on a date in more than two years and no Thai woman wants to get close enough to me to be my girlfriend. I don’t believe in prostitution and to be honest the racism I have experienced from Thai people has also made me racist as well I’m not up to dating or sleeping with a Thai woman given what they believe in which is I am **** because I am born I won’t do it. When I did date a Thai woman I felt like I was more of a accessory then a date the woman was deeply involved in the partying and rap music and I was a perfect fit for the image she was trying to portrayed which I found offensive as I consider myself a individual and I personally don’t like to party I can count how many times I go out in a year on both my hands.

I know what your thinking with all this BS why stay? Answers simple you can live like a king here on nothing I enjoy my life style its very relaxed and as much as the Thai people dislike me and hate me to be honest the feelings mutual. I’m sad to say that cause I wasn’t raised to be racist I wasn’t raised to believe in hate but this is what the people here project on me and I have to be thick skinned to make it the hate and frustration fuels me to get through the day sometimes… All that aside I again I want to say I do like it here I don’t want to offend anyone but truth be told I like Thailand the country I don’t really like Thai people.

No related posts.


----------



## Ricky23B

Native I had one more question; what's the job scene like now for us newcomers? Any new opportunities?


----------



## TheNativeSon

You need a Master's In Education, if you intend to teach. That will become an absolute, and mandatory requirement effective Jan.1, 2015. Anyone telling you otherwise, is full-of-it.

The Association of Southeast Asian Nations (A.S.E.A.N.) has established that standard across the board.

BTW- How old are you, right now?


----------



## Ricky23B

Wow I have a few more years to go then, I think its a great thing upping their education standards but there's a downfall to that also. I'm 24 right now.


----------



## Song_Si

A reminder re *Forum Rules*

Expatforum.com is an interactive site. Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with respect, and without insult or personal attack. Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated. 
*************

Posts have been moderated accordingly.


----------



## TheNativeSon

Ricky23B said:


> Wow I have a few more years to go then, I think its a great thing upping their education standards but there's a downfall to that also. I'm 24 right now.


Hey Rickey23B,

I have just been chastized, by the website moderator re: personally insulting another member, whom I personally believed to be the insulting party instead. So be it. I will not apologize for telling the truth. However, I will communicate with you (henceforth) in the "Asian" style 

Anyway, since I'm not an intellectual, I fail to comprehend how upgrading any educational system, could possibly have a downside? Can you explain? You can contact me directly, via "[email protected]". 

Peace Brother


----------



## TheNativeSon

THINK about Australia, instead. They have a work/study program for foreigners w/ a Bachelor's degree. Great country to live in, despite the high cost of living. Great country also for young people, especially Amerians. Asia is NOT for 24-year young, American single men, looking for a place to relocate and/or settle.

At your age, Thailand is strictly for partying. Nothing more. You can come here to retire, after your 50th. birthday celebration. Trust me, about this. OK?


----------



## Trajanus

I just went to Bangkok for 2 weeks and didn't meet any other African Americans there. Had a great time with no issues. I'm about the same color as most thais. What about expat women looking for non thai men?


----------



## TheNativeSon

Pattaya is where you go to meet the "brothers". Not Bangkok. Glad you had a great time. 

The only other black people you'll meet in Bangkok, are Africans. Don't waste your time, or effort trying to relate to them. They are NOT "brothers". However, if you do make cordial "eye contact" w/ an African, then by all means give them your friendly recognition, but just keep walking on. As soon as they discover that you are an American, they'll try to play you. Especially the Nigerians.

Life, for a continental African in Asia, is a living hell. They are not well treated, by Asians in general, so most Africans have got a (understandable) "chip" on their shoulders.

Next, the Russians are smart. They bring their own women w/ them to Thailand. 

Understand that Asians are like sponges. They are big on receiving, but small on giving. That mentality is integral with their cultures. You will "never" be fully accepted, in any Asian family. Despite how nicely they may (superficially) treat you, you will always be "the foreigner (farang)" of the family.

The point I'm making here, is that the only real life available to any westerner, residing in Asia, is the life you bring with you to Asia. 

If you come to Asia looking for true, western-style love, loyalty or friendship, then first, go to a pet store; buy a dog. Then the rest of your Asian sojourn will be smooth sailing. 

Understand this fact, that the level of love you receive from 99.9% of Asian (born & raised) women, is "strictly" dependent upon the level of your "utility" value (money) to them. Do not come to Asia, in search for the "love of your life". You'll only be taught the "lesson" of your life, instead. Just the facts! For your own future sake, pay attention. Capiche?

Cheers,


----------



## Trajanus

TheNativeSon 
Thanks for the info! It's good to hear others opinions, but I wasn't looking for 'Brothers' to hang out with, I was just saying I didn't see and black Americans. Is there a specific reason why all the "brothers' are in Pattaya? just curious. My plan is to get an ED visa and study religion, and whatever comes, comes. But yea I heard all the horror stories of guys going looking for a western ideal marriage get "screwed". Gotta know what room you're walking into...


----------



## TheNativeSon

Pattaya is popular because its a small (beach) city, with easy access to transportation. 

Chiang Mai is the best place to study Buddhism. 

If you're just "culturally"sold on Thai womenfolk, then try and find an American "born" Thai, from your own generation, and educational level. They are everywhere in the U.S., especially in Houston, Texas. You will not regret it.

Its mostly the w**** boys who get screwed, because they're arrogant, and come here believing (with their self-delusions) that these "uneducated", Thai country girls (also young enough to be their granddaughters) are "stupid". BIG mistake!

Keep in mind. Thailand is [not the U.S.A. Your "fundamental" human rights are not "protected" here. Any problem that you may have with a Thai, especially a Thai male (who is 100% wrong), will cause you to believe that you have returned to the old "Jim Crow" south of the pre-Civil Rights days, in the U.S. You will not legally win against a Thai guy. Period! 

Hope you get the drift here. Keep a bowing (not ass-kissing) smile on your face , avoid confrontations, and your stay in Thailand will be just fine.

Good luck, baby brother. Hugs!


----------



## TheNativeSon

BTW - If you have a degree (even in basket-weaving) for starters (at least), then also get a TELF/TESOL certification, as well. Then your teaching job opportunities, anywhere in Asia, will be greatly increased.

If I were you, I'd be looking more @ Hong Kong, or Shenzhen, China, as a better (initial) alternative. Thailand is not the best "introductory" location to Asia. Again, Thailand is best suited to "retirement" (50+ years) expats.

Please keep in mind that Asians (in general) are very "*****-phobic" people, even among themselves.

Cheers, and again, keep the faith?


----------



## Trajanus

TheNativeSon said:


> Bangkok, Ok if you like big cities, but Pattaya is much better and the beach. Phuket, will leave you empty and lonely.
> 
> There is a book entitled "Money Number One" (3rd. Edition) by Aloysius Bartholemew Thistlewaite - ISBN-978-0-9756950-6-1. Get it @ $15.00, READ it and believe it.


Good Read! Very informative and blunt!


----------



## Trajanus

TheNativeSon said:


> BTW - If you have a degree (even in basket-weaving) for starters (at least), then also get a TELF/TESOL certification, as well. Then your teaching job opportunities, anywhere in Asia, will be greatly increased.
> 
> If I were you, I'd be looking more @ Hong Kong, or Shenzhen, China, as a better (initial) alternative. Thailand is not the best "introductory" location to Asia. Again, Thailand is best suited to "retirement" (50+ years) expats.
> 
> Please keep in mind that Asians (in general) are very "*****-phobic" people, even among themselves.
> 
> Cheers, and again, keep the faith?


Yea I lived in S.Korea for a while they pretty xenophobic across the board so I feel pretty well prepared. on a side note is an interesting story about Hines Ward the steelers receiver and his and his mothers treatment in S.Korea being that he's half black.....but now that he "made it" they got his picture advertising beer on the subway trains! Anyways.....

I'm pretty well set on my goals to take some time as monk. I know Thailand allows novice monks for short periods while most other countries do not. I also wish to learn the national sport. Both those experiences will be greatly enhanced by my comprehension of Thai language. So, I found the Thai language school in BKK I want to study with, but I am interested in HK a bit maybe. For what reasons do you recommend it?

<snip>


----------



## TheNativeSon

You have been well-advised, and forewarned. Good luck!


----------

